# BOS Sample?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm after a sample of BOS - can anyone help me out please? 

Thanks,

Russ


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

it would cost you £50 for a small sample....


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

£50?

That's nearly half a tub - more than just a small sample! :lol:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

got more chance of the pope getting down on his knees and blowing prince charles than getting a BOS sample:lol::lol:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> got more chance of the pope getting down on his knees and blowing prince charles than getting a BOS sample:lol::lol:


I wouldnt say it would be that difficult, I have a sample of BOS myself, only used it once mind.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Hotwaxxx very kindly loaned me his pot to try it out, so not needed now anyway


----------



## pc boy (Mar 20, 2006)

I need a sample!


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Also wouldnt mind a sample.

Anyone with BOS, im sure we could come to a deal.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

i might be interested as well, how about buying a pot between 4-5 of us and then spitting it up and sending to the other people?

Daniel


----------



## pc boy (Mar 20, 2006)

Not a bad idea dude!

I dont mind doing it!

5 people would give 40ML each at a cost of £25 each

Im up for it


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

yup, i will probs be up for it as well, 40ml = £27 + P&P, say a total of £30-£33

how would we do, paypal someone the money and then they order and put it a separate container and send out to the other people


----------



## pc boy (Mar 20, 2006)

I dont mind buying the tub then cutting it (god I sound like a chav)

People could pay me by PAYPAL etc

I have mini electronic scales so it would be cut proper! I would need to find some spare pots though?


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

i'll do it - lol

everyone wants in - but everyone wants the pot.

how about if I buy the pot and I charge you less because I will keep the pot.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

If you can afford it, get it, you won't be dissapointed!


----------



## pc boy (Mar 20, 2006)

Lol why do people want the pot?


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

pc boy said:


> Lol why do people want the pot?


ok - let me put it this way - I WANT THE POT (and the bag)......lol


----------



## pc boy (Mar 20, 2006)

oh lol. im not too fussed, but i would want it before the end of the week, when could you order


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

offer closed.


----------



## pc boy (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm defo In.

Go halves on a tub? U keep the tub? N I'll pay 60?


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

pc boy said:


> I'm defo In.
> 
> Go halves on a tub? U keep the tub? N I'll pay 60?


done - send me a pm and I will reply with my paypal details.

I will give you my number.

cheers.

as soon as they payment has been made I will buy and confirm back.

cheers.


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

why is this wax so expensive ?


----------



## pc boy (Mar 20, 2006)

Do a search!


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

DimGR said:


> why is this wax so expensive ?


we will let you know at the end of the week....lol


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

pc boy said:


> Do a search!


Mr I know everything i did

Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


----------



## pc boy (Mar 20, 2006)

DimGR said:


> Mr I know everything i did
> 
> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


Hardly - Mr Lazy ass.

Its at the top of the page in Wax and LSP

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=83207


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Silly nadger.


----------



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

I'll join this if theres still some left?

1. ME
2. pc boy
3. KissmyICE
4.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Cost dependant i'm in... don't care about having the pot or not but I'd run it and cut it also if required.


----------



## pc boy (Mar 20, 2006)

sorry guys me and judas went halfs on a pot!


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

omg - this stuff better be good........!!!

one big pot isn't actually a big pot - its about 2/3rd's of a pot......it doesnt go to the bottom....!

it works out at out..................are you ready for it................

£1.18........a gram.

GULP.........!!!!

so pc boy - you have £60 minus postage at £3 = £57 x £1.18 a gram = approx 68 grams.

what I can say is that it smells of water melon, looks like beef paste in a jar and my wife will string me up by the goolies if she finds out.....lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think it's worth the money. It keeps that 'just waxed' look for longer than cheaper products, and is very durable, beads well, looks superb, and crucially for me... it's a pleasure to use. No issues, ever.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll join this if theres still some left?

1. ME
2. pc boy
3. KissmyICE
4. Jerry318


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

dont you already have a sample Jerry :lol:

or have you used it all


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

:thumb: 2 samples are better than 1


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

oh aye, :lol:

sell me one when you dont want it anymore :lol:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

ive had the other sample for about 9 months and used it one wing!!!!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

ill be up the morn then :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

im defo gonna use it!!!!!!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

aye aye.....


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

sell you the empty pot after the weekend:lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

lol

meh!


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Anyone know if this is happening?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

It'd be good if it did, as far is I can see 200ml is £135 plus delivery on the Swissvax UK site.

Thats to say 5 people get 40ml each or 4 get 50ml each
5 People - about 30 Each Delivered for 40ml.
4 People - About 36.25 delivered for 50ml each.

Affordibility screams into it for me, is it REALLY worth it? I do propose 40ml is enough to do 3-6 cars maybe?


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

sorry - it did go ahead but I shared it with another - bloody great stuff but havent tried it proper yet.

it works out like this

you get approx 160g of wax that costs £138.95 delivered - so 1.15 grams for every £.

so 4 people - 160 / 4 = £40 x 1.15g = 46 grams per person.

so you then have to add postage to it - approx £3 all in (jiffy bag, postage and container).

so £43 gets you your sample..........and yes it does smell nice......lol


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Judas said:


> sorry - it did go ahead but I shared it with another - bloody great stuff but havent tried it proper yet.
> 
> it works out like this
> 
> ...


Does this mean you have a sample available?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

jerry, serious, ill go 50/50 with you....


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

jerry318 said:


> Does this mean you have a sample available?


m8 - I went part share with pc (ben).

all it takes is a couple of people.

I can give someone a sample of raceglaze 55 though.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> jerry, serious, ill go 50/50 with you....


Half a tub would be too much for me mate, if you can find someone else who fancies half my half then:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

well,

ill take 75% and you the remaining 25%


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

poetry in motion.....lol

the power of the detailing world....................lol


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> well,
> 
> ill take 75% and you the remaining 25%


:thumb: any chance of a few seeds off your money tree aswell:lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Dave, just buy a whole pot!


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

amiller said:


> Dave, just buy a whole pot!


Dont encourage him


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

im thinking that, £101 ish for 3/4 when i could just add the £37 and have a whole one :lol:

but if you want to jerry just give us a shout


----------



## CADDY.D (Sep 23, 2008)

Judas said:


> m8 - I went part share with pc (ben).
> 
> all it takes is a couple of people.
> 
> I can give someone a sample of raceglaze 55 though.


how would you cpompare the raceglaze 55 with BOS?


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> im thinking that, £101 ish for 3/4 when i could just add the £37 and have a whole one :lol:
> 
> but if you want to jerry just give us a shout


Aye it makes more sense you getting a full tub
I already have a sample of BOS and a full SN & Collinite to do me at the moment
:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

no worries,

last time i was up yours i clocked your SN so had to get one :lol:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

CADDY.D said:


> how would you cpompare the raceglaze 55 with BOS?


dont know yet - but I doubt its a more than a 100% better...!

Raceglaze 55 - £65 for a bigger pot
BOS - £135 for a smaller pot...

and dont be fooled about the big BOS pot - it doesnt go all the way to the bottom....

and I asked the chap at swissvax if it came with a £3 foam applicator FOC and he emailed me back to say no........I nearly wet myself.

Mark at Raceglaze, gave me a foam applicator and a couple of free samples....:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Judas said:


> dont know yet - but I doubt its a more than a 100% better...!
> 
> Raceglaze 55 - £65 for a bigger pot
> BOS - £135 for a smaller pot...
> ...


What we looking at for a Raceglaze sample? I'm looking to try a few things out. I've almost settled on Vics Red lol


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

raceglaze sell a small pot for £5 plus £3 postage.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

interesting, I shall check that out  Ta


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=118085


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Wouldn't mind a sample of BOS myself...

Or I have a big bottle of HD cleanse and a pot of Z concours (both used once on a yaris) that i'd swap for a new tub of best of show


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Took me 3 years to use the last tub up, a smaller amount would be great as I don't want to lash out £130 for a full tub.


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

Judas said:


> sorry - it did go ahead but I shared it with another - bloody great stuff but havent tried it proper yet.
> 
> it works out like this
> 
> ...


You only get 160g in the pot at that price? Their website states 200ml. (1 gram = 1millilitre). Been short changed, Trade Description? Let's hope it was a one off, as if all the pots are like that, it does not look very good.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

Ultimate Valet said:


> You only get 160g in the pot at that price? Their website states 200ml. (1 gram = 1millilitre). Been short changed, Trade Description? Let's hope it was a one off, as if all the pots are like that, it does not look very good.


thats interesting - I will speak to them on monday.

I will update with what they say, at that price you need every gram.


----------



## mike_shrops (Oct 27, 2007)

Ultimate Valet said:


> You only get 160g in the pot at that price? Their website states 200ml. (1 gram = 1millilitre). Been short changed, Trade Description? Let's hope it was a one off, as if all the pots are like that, it does not look very good.


1 gram doesn't necessarily equal 1 millilitre, it depends on density etc, so I think they'd need to check it by volume. I've got a pot of this myself and I'm perfectly happy with what's in the tub - comparing it visually to some of my other waxes it certainly seems about right, but I guess the only way to make sure would be to pop it out of the pot and put 200ml of water in to see how the levels compare, and I'm far too lazy to bother!

I'm really impressed by this wax and I'd thoroughly recommend it to anyone who's comfortable spending the money.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

update- spoke to them and they weren't exactly sure, so he very kindly asked me to wait and he went to find out............

30 seconds later - a full pot weighs approx 164g - one 1g out.....result.....lol

I also spoke to him and said thats there's a lot of people that wish to trial the wax but are unwilling to purchase the full pot.

they basically agreed but it was the brand owner that didn't really want to do it - apparently its only us that wants paid samples - the rest of europe just buys the pot.......lol.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SV UK could do well out of samples, but I guess they have to be guided by SV HQ.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

exactly - we will have to cover it for them.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i simply went an bought the pot now im looking at the race glaze 55 sample hmm...lol


----------



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

if its as good as they say then swissvax should do samples , iv just bought the bos kit and a few little extras that should be with me tomorow , i might be willing to do a sample for some one depending on costs and how many coats i will get out of a pot


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> i simply went an bought the pot now im looking at the race glaze 55 sample hmm...lol


try their website - they do a panel pot.

cheers


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i did buy some in the end lol...just a sample...thinking of what and i can put it on though....or when more like...


----------



## Stevie---Boy (Mar 21, 2009)

*Panel Pot*

Hi there i contacted Swissvax and they don't do a panel pot of BOS or of any of their other waxes unfortunately.


----------



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

Stevie---Boy said:


> Hi there i contacted Swissvax and they don't do a panel pot of BOS or of any of their other waxes unfortunately.


thats why i went ahead and just bought the bos kit , wel worth the money in my opinion


----------



## edition (Sep 7, 2008)

Just buy a pot! Good stuff!


----------



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

u wont be disapointed with it ,


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd love a tub of this.
How much does a tub of BOS cost? £120?

To be honest for a high end wax that is very reasonable.
Definetly on my to buy list, once i start college i'll get a tub.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> I'd love a tub of this.
> How much does a tub of BOS cost? £120?
> 
> To be honest for a high end wax that is very reasonable.
> Definetly on my to buy list, once i start college i'll get a tub.


Almost, it's £135 (http://swissvax.co.uk/products/wax-products.asp).


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think that is a bad price at all!

Onyx - only £45!

The Onyx starter kit - £80
Cleaner Fluid 250ml
Cleaner Fluid Pad
Wax
Wax Applicator Pad
Micro Polish Cloth
60 Page Swissvax Handbook
Small Storage Bag
Onyx Wax


not bad!


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

charlie53 said:


> Almost, it's £135 (http://swissvax.co.uk/products/wax-products.asp).


plus £4 postage......lol


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Judas said:


> plus £4 postage......lol


So it is :lol: You bought BOS didn't you? What did you think to it?


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

charlie53 said:


> So it is :lol: You bought BOS didn't you? What did you think to it?


I liked it, gave a good finish and the durability was 6/10.

the only problem was the fact that at the time, I had a tub of raceglaze 55 and I couldn't tell the difference between the two and the RG55 was half the price.

it was good to own though, just to say that I've got it.

it smelt of watermelon, but looked like beef paste.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

charlie53 said:


> So it is :lol: You bought BOS didn't you? What did you think to it?


lol - quick amend there :thumb:


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Judas said:


> lol - quick amend there :thumb:


:lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

This thread is a bit of a giggle really , is it the pot people want or the sticker on the pot that is the question , if its the pot just buy a swissvax paintrubber.

http://www.swissvax.co.uk/products/cleaning-products.asp


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> This thread is a bit of a giggle really , is it the pot people want or the sticker on the pot that is the question , if its the pot just buy a swissvax paintrubber.
> 
> http://www.swissvax.co.uk/products/cleaning-products.asp


I think it's more to do with the aspiration of owning a prestigious wax, rather than the desire for a back plastic wax pot


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

charlie53 said:


> I think it's more to do with the aspiration of owning a prestigious wax, rather than the desire for a back plastic wax pot


and the pot  hence the haggling on this thread lol.

They are well domed when exhausted , ive got pots in the garage empty and you think they go right to the bottom but actually they are like a basin shape inside.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumb:


vxrmarc said:


> and the pot  hence the haggling on this thread lol.
> 
> They are well domed when exhausted , ive got pots in the garage empty and you think they go right to the bottom but actually they are like a basin shape inside.


right honesty here.....

I very much wanted to try the wax but I defo wanted the pot as well...lol

for me it made it a tiny bit easier to get it past the wife's gaze when I should how expensive the pot looked.

if I'd showed her the plastic generic pot she would of gone metal....lol

it is about the wax obviously, but the nice pot does help.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Exactly lets just be honest here , no one wants a lump of wax in a wd40 cap when they can have a quarter full the real shebang , personally i would pay extra to have the pot aswell , it adds to the collection regardless of % of content.
Maybe if everyone wants the pot get bidding on it , see who is prepared to go the highest then knock that off the price and divide it by 5 , that means the person who has bid the most will pay the most and the others percentage wise of cost will pay way less than a 5th alot less , the higher the bidding the lower the price of the wax so really everyone wins.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


> Exactly lets just be honest here , no one wants a lump of wax in a wd40 cap when they can have a quarter full the real shebang , personally i would pay extra to have the pot aswell , it adds to the collection regardless of % of content.
> Maybe if everyone wants the pot get bidding on it , see who is prepared to go the highest then knock that off the price and divide it by 5 , that means the person who has bid the most will pay the most and the others percentage wise of cost will pay way less than a 5th alot less , the higher the bidding the lower the price of the wax so really everyone wins.


Thats genius :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

No it just means the more someone wants the pot the less the others pay , so bit like poker push the price out then pull out at the last minute , pot pays £60 the others only pay £18 say , depends how much you want the pot :thumb: but its very fair.
Same as sharing the contents , my dad always said when sharing a Mars Bar , ill cut you choose  mm perfect was the order of the day lol.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I've got a fair few SV empty wax pots, most now have clay etc.. in them, might be a market to sell them now.:lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a crystal rock one :argie:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Onyx Starter Kit looks fantastic. Or even Onyx on it's own! How is it on terms of beading?


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

how does it bead - classic question....lol


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wish I hadn't have chucked the pots in the recycling now.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> Wish I hadn't have chucked the pots in the recycling now.


NOooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> I've got a fair few SV empty wax pots, most now have clay etc.. in them, might be a market to sell them now.:lol:


I'd be interested in any SV empty pots you may have for sale....


----------



## vortex114 (Feb 4, 2008)

BOS gone up to £145 now!!
Luckily i've got a pot already:lol:


----------

